# Hand stitching



## michael (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guy's,

Do any one know where you can get hand stitching done at in los angeles ... for ex: I'm hand stitching yarn on my hoodies.. checkout my myspace to see work for example

myspace.com/michaelwrightclothing

Thanks in advance ,

Michael Wright


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

michael said:


> Hey guy's,
> 
> Do any one know where you can get hand stitching doing at in los angeles ... for ex: I'm hand stitching yarn on my hoodies.. checkout my myspace to see work for example
> 
> ...


I would start by contacting the local embroidery shops or seamstresses in the area.


----------



## michael (Sep 23, 2005)

Thaks Alot...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

michael said:


> Thaks Alot...


By the way, you have some very cool designs


----------

